# Alaska Build



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is the story summed up: Stationed in Anchorage, originally had 24VR6 (last pic :/) on FK Streetlines all the way down perches out and helpers gone along with C5's. Came across this JazzBlue with only 48K tons of upgrades and never driven in winter and only one owner. Had to buy . Just sold the VR6 and bought whats below. Here is the mock up let me know your input. Any advice would be greatly appreciated since I was scared to death of wiring and will be rolling solo for the most part. Have reserarchd to the point that I literally dream about installing this setup...did not want to ask stupid questions....vwvortex you have molded me into a montser....and going to DD in the Alaskan winter


























will be using mdf 3/4" for bottom template and using the black cap in the center to hold it down by screwing in the spare tire holder....and using mdf 3/8" for the top piece along with gluing factory oem carpet on to the mdf (going to cut a section so it will fold back like oem carpet
































For clearance of the sub and amp I am installing a 1x4 frame

































was gonna drill 4 holes @ 3/8" and install these for the airlines any disagreements ?

















mother-in-law is here so... the setup









VR :/ (uhhh the sound)


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

looking forward to the build, I spy Jazz blue in last pic.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

skateaholic247 said:


> looking forward to the build, I spy Jazz blue in last pic.


that you do 

anyone object to me running the 12v red ECU wire to my distribution block


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

DGK_KGD said:


> that you do
> 
> anyone object to me running the 12v red ECU wire to my distribution block


Best way to do it :thumbup:

Any questions at all feel free to PM me, i usually will get back to you in 5-10 minutes and i am pretty knowledgeable with this sorta stuff so i will either know the answer or where to find the answer :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

the building process is fun ! take your time doing that before getting to the leaking part ^^
jk, have fun ! looking good :heart:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

So here is how the set up is going now. Decided against making the sub flush in the floor due to limited space for the lower management. Hopefully in a week or two I will have the box refinished in OEM carpet. I sent MechEngg the same question I am about to ask.* I am a little lost on how to get to the rear abs grommets. I know your supposed to drill but where?* Also I am running the front sensor and air lines through the lower rear seat grommets, is it ok to just leave that extra area left open*Picture number 3?* Curious if anyone has ran the rear airlines and sensor under *picture number 4?*

































will put a little twist in the compressor lines for a more appealing look 








2x4 for a gap for power, airlines, sensors...etc


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

so worked 92 hours in the past 8 days and working another 12 tmrw...should I be in bed yeah...but this is what I accomplished tonight 

decided against drilling in wheel well and used 



rabriolet said:


> Easiest way to get the lines to your fronts.
> 
> Lift your rear seat, lift the carpet. There are 2 black plugs, take those out and leave them out OR get a large drill bit or someway to make a hole slightly larger than the air line.
> 
> ...




















painted the lower management setup and screwed everything in just need to strip some wires and add disconnects to the ends for the relays. *any one have a good idea for a multi-ground source ? was thinking a terminal block ?*









just covered the edges since i glued the carpet to the top









changed the set up again...this time is final...the box is going to be sprayed black for the time being until i get it wrapped in oem carpet and the handles will be painted black as well to blend into the carpet









and saw this on the way home :laugh::laugh::laugh:









and dinner of champs lol (that is wax from the paper not putty, @least thats what i tell myself):facepalm:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I personally wouldn't run both of the lines through the same grommet. There is a grommet on each side, it helps keep the line lengths consistent and prevents you from having to cross the hot exhaust


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looking good !


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I personally wouldn't run both of the lines through the same grommet. There is a grommet on each side, it helps keep the line lengths consistent and prevents you from having to cross the hot exhaust


I am running those lines to the front driver side and rear driver side and on the other grommet I am running the same setup but to the passenger rear and passenger front ....therefore I wouldn't have to cross the exhaust.

How does that sound? :wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

You can do it like that. However i find it much easier and cleaner to go out the rear abs sensor grommet. Located here on your car on either side:









Then comes out here (my car):


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the picture I will run the rears there and the fronts where I posted earlier! :beer:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

will hopefully getting to the e level this upcoming weekend, along with fixing the small leaks on the tank. 

















rubbed the abs line :/ but a little alcohol and electric tape fixed it right up 








just curious does it matter which way the strut is sitting in the knuckle, such as, can it sit 180 from where it is in the picture below? 









legit pics in the upcoming weeks


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

when we installed bags in my car we had the leader lines facing outwards like that, but the wheel rubbed on it so we had to turn it around


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

turn the strut so the leader line is more toward the middle of the car,why would you put it this way with leader facing the wheel?


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> turn the strut so the leader line is more toward the middle of the car,why would you put it this way with leader facing the wheel?


 honestly when i installed the coilovers the raised portion was faced towards the outside of the car, when i install the e level i will spin it around


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

the stainless steel air line MUST be placed on the inside, better protection and less likely that your wheel will bite it


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> You can do it like that. However i find it much easier and cleaner to go out the rear abs sensor grommet. Located here on your car on either side
> 
> Then comes out here (my car):


 Yep, i concur, and it won't interfere with the rear seat :thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

will be the first thing i do Saturday, thanks for the input! 

any input for the abs wire ? i have looked for a replacement wire but no cigar ...


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

You could always just cut the sheath around that part (careful not to nick any other wires) and solder in a new portion of wire and then heat shrink the new wire and wrap the entire bundle in self sealing rubber tape in the mean time. Ghetto yes, but its a bandaid fix in the mean time till you go to a junkyard or something.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> You could always just cut the sheath around that part (careful not to nick any other wires) and solder in a new portion of wire and then heat shrink the new wire and wrap the entire bundle in self sealing rubber tape in the mean time. Ghetto yes, but its a bandaid fix in the mean time till you go to a junkyard or something.


 that is probably what i will end up doing


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

pretty set on leaving the rear seats out and doing a simple cover up with black carpet...anyways a couple from the past few days: changed out fogs and high beams and removed tint  










chillin @ the airport...when my buddy walked up to the car from his flight I aired up and helped him with his bags and this guy started yelling  









You know you own a mk4 when this is what it takes to change out your lights  









Fishbowl  









outside view


----------



## bmx_a4 (Jan 23, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Then comes out here (my car):


 Just curious, but how do you have your front height sensor set up?


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

third picture down i think 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5513321-MKIV-E-Level-Sensor-Locations


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

been dealing with some b/s latley so here are a some decent pics... hopefully I can install the E level on Friday and re-running lines in the rear so they will clear the rear seats if/when I need to put them in
phone pics
























SLR's 
































Insides 
















Wiring
















This is why I am on my second wash already this week :/
















lol and was on a run and thought this pic looked like a platypus ahahah


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Installed the sensors and ran the wires today. Let me know if y'all see anything that stands out. I did not get the absolute full range of motion, but I figured if they are the same on each side so we will see. Hopefully next weekend I can re-run the rear airlines somehow so I can install rear seats and then attach the wires to the harness and snap it into the ecu! Hopefully everything will go smooth. I also rolled the fenders yesterday and have noticed a strange vibration on the passenger front when I quickly begin to swerve (such as avoiding a pothole)??? I aired up and felt the sensor and it appeared to not be it and I originally ruled it out since the sound only comes when I am driving and make a quick pull to the left, thus there wouldn't be anyway it could come into contact with such a short turn. Anyway here is some pics...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks good dude! One thing to check is your turning with all those lines coiled up in the front wheel wells. Depending on what wheels you are running you may run into issues of the wheels pinching those air lines at full tilt steering. Just jack both front sides up and put the car on jack stands. Then turn the wheels back and forth with the wheels jacked up to all the heights to see if anything catches. I know my airline had a fitting in just the right spot that it got yanked out when i reversed going to the right at full tilt steering.


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

i like the trunk setup, but i got to believe that has to be annoying/loud as hell


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> i like the trunk setup, but i got to believe that has to be annoying/loud as hell


 It is actually not that bad not that I have the seats and interior back together ...but before....after a hangover :banghead::banghead::banghead: 

anyways pics of the finish up ... i will add a picture when i get back because im in a rush at the moment, but i put a slight bend on the rear e level arm to add clearance because of the wheel....explain later...n e ways... enjoy 










temp spot for wireless antenna 









hidden  








dont worry..its not pinching the e level wires there is clearance 








relays 








the two holes in the center about a foot and a half apart correlate with the next picture ...going to connect a ptc into the bottom port, run under neath, and then run back out right in the middle of the two comp. This way I can drain my tank and add air if the worst was to happen 

















interior 








tight fit but your able lock the seat in before it actually goes flush with the rear wall... notice in the second picture that it isn't even creasing the line 








mouth was FTW  









clay bar and McGuires gold class wax 









drive way is fukecd so i park on boards to make it more even :facepalm:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah avoid turning all the way to ensure u don't bite into the lines.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Frame Notch:















middle support 









weld









primed and painted 









finally got it a little lower









sitting on the fender liners 



























*will removing the fender liners allow me to go that much lower*


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ditch your fender liners. Just pressure wash the fenders out often 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Ditch your fender liners. Just pressure wash the fenders out often
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


have you ever noticed that when you air out all the way that it sometimes catches one something?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

No not at all? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

What size hole saw did you use for the notch, and is the filler piece just a cut piece of tubing?


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

3" and the filler was a sheet of metal that was formed to fit the whole


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> No not at all?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


how about your steering wheel slightly tweaking....say if your not on a perfectly even surface


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

looking good man. Please do not take your fender liners completely out. cut it into thirds and put the front and rear back in. I hate all that space that opens up when people taken them completely out, be sure to hammer up that pinch weld as well!


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

ericshell said:


> looking good man. Please do not take your fender liners completely out. cut it into thirds and put the front and rear back in. I hate all that space that opens up when people taken them completely out, be sure to hammer up that pinch weld as well!


cut them into thirds today 









and oh yeah

















hope this will suffice


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

where can i order brand new audi TT lca and spindles? Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

DGK_KGD said:


> cut them into thirds today
> hope this will suffice


oh you did well :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vdub407 (Jul 9, 2011)

looks good man! doing my notch soon.


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

Vdub407 said:


> looks good man! doing my notch soon.


thanks and the notch does wonders!


----------



## TEM94 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish I had E. Level instead of Manual Management. and I need to make my frame notch larger :/ that or grind the hell out of it, and I need to notch the drivers side now too. Thats what happens when you get motor mount spacers. Oh well, oh and I need another compressor, this is why I hate looking at others installs :banghead: 

Love your setup though clean and very nicely done


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

TEM94 said:


> Wish I had E. Level instead of Manual Management. and I need to make my frame notch larger :/ that or grind the hell out of it, and I need to notch the drivers side now too. Thats what happens when you get motor mount spacers. Oh well, oh and I need another compressor, this is why I hate looking at others installs :banghead:
> 
> Love your setup though clean and very nicely done


 thank you very much  and thanks for the info on needs a notch on the drives side if I were to run motor mount spacers


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

first shipment of many


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

More info about hammering back the pinch weld and cutting liners into thirds? Thanks and nice build so far!


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

ornithology said:


> More info about hammering back the pinch weld and cutting liners into thirds? Thanks and nice build so far!


Hammering the pinch welds down was so I could achieve the most drop as possible, to do this simply beat the hell out of it with mini sledge hammer  

The liners was simple, I too them out and just cut the middle portion out and put the front and back portions back. I just made sure I cut it in a way that would allow me to secure it properly.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

DGK_KGD said:


> Hammering the pinch welds down was so I could achieve the most drop as possible, to do this simply beat the hell out of it with mini sledge hammer
> 
> The liners was simple, I too them out and just cut the middle portion out and put the front and back portions back. I just made sure I cut it in a way that would allow me to secure it properly.


Cool, good to know. I would like to keep my liners in as well. Do you have pics as to how you recommend that done?


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice install :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

ornithology said:


> Cool, good to know. I would like to keep my liners in as well. Do you have pics as to how you recommend that done?


 no but just cut the mid section out ( cut as far back on each side so that your trim up to the point where you screw the fender back in )


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

have the B&G short shifter in just need to re-connect the exhaust (was a bitch to take apart !) 
































205/45 for my 8.5's  








p-flo 








finally got that damn nut off  just need to order hubs w/ bearings 








yelllow fogs ...to bad they are for jettas (ecs is replacing free of charge, since they screwed up) but you get the idea  








new box


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

mark6kevin said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 :beer::wave: 


CULVER said:


> very nice install :thumbup::thumbup:


 :beer::wave:


----------



## aereo2099 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the pics of the Height sensor  rear is kind of easy front not very easy  but now I have an idea of how  :beer:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

aereo2099 said:


> thanks for the pics of the Height sensor  rear is kind of easy front not very easy  but now I have an idea of how  :beer:


 np  i got all my info from here and mechegg  

motor mount spacers in 
























intake, plugs, and battery 








going all amber side markers (waiting for ovals to come in) 








IDF plates  waiting for hubs to come in 
















Removed rear emblem for oem chrome one, cant wait to shave it !


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


coming from you that is a huge compliment ! I admire all of your work!!! :beer::beer:

plates installed with axle hub and dust shield 








installed new hubs and bearings (BIG THANKS TO BARRIN !!!)








getting ready to dismount !








dat ass








































went for a cruise, followed by a few cold ones


----------



## VNubDub (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks nasty broopcorn:


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome build dude!


----------



## DGK_KGD (Nov 11, 2010)

NRG wheel, NRG 3.0 quick release, and NRG short hub

















Ocean tails and amber markers:

















Fogs


----------



## JuanGLS (May 24, 2011)

I too was thinking about using some 2x4s to get that clearance for the lines. Gonna use your template for it :thumbup:


----------

